# Work bench I made it but never use it for reasons...



## Dominik Pierog (14 Jun 2020)

Made from scrap wood and plywood, years ago.


----------



## MikeG. (15 Jun 2020)

I can see why you don't use it. There's nowhere for your feet to go, and no overhanging edge. Pity, as you obviously spent a while making it.


----------



## Dominik Pierog (15 Jun 2020)

Bottom drawers are boxes on wheels. Some tools router an piece of wood.


----------

